
Nobody ever got fired for buying a cluster - chishaku
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=179615http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=179615
======
brudgers
Date: 2013

Correct Link:
[http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=1796...](http://research.microsoft.com/apps/pubs/default.aspx?id=179615)

Direct Link to PDF:
[http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/179615/msrtr-2013-2.pdf](http://research.microsoft.com/pubs/179615/msrtr-2013-2.pdf)

